# The 1880 Channel Tunnel Attempt, September 2008



## Maniac (Mar 24, 2009)

I noticed there wasn't a report from here on this forum, which surprised me as it's a well visited and documented site. Saying that I'm sure most of you have probably seen or heard of it before, but for those that haven't it might be of interest. 

There is only a short section of this tunnel now acessible, it quickly becomes flooded as it dips downhill, and eventually the water reaches the roof. 

The first few photos show the audit tunnel, which intesects with the actual tunnel bore after about 70 metres. 
It's not the most inspiring of sites, it's just a chalk tunnel. The audit leading down to the tunnel has more interesting features, but the most interesting thing to be found is an inscription on one of the tunnel walls which reads 'This tunnel was begubgun in 1880. William Sharp' (and it's bloody hard to photograph.)

Anyhow, have a few pics. 

The audit leading down to the tunnel






Further in . . . 





This reinforced part is where the audit passes under the mainline railway, itself in a tunnel not terribly far above. 





One tunnel bore. The tunnel is about 7ft in diameter. The plan was to bore it this size, then widen it to a full 14feet using a second boring machine. However this never happened, the entire thing was scrapped after an act of paliament prevented any tunneling beyond the low water mark. The government of the time were too nervious about the tunnel being used for invasion of the brisith isles to let the project proceed.











And the infamous 1880 graffiti very badly photographed by me. 





Hope you enjoy!

Maniac.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Mar 24, 2009)

Cool tunnel. I find it quite difficult to believe that tthey'd even attempt it with the anglo-french relationship back then.


----------



## fire*fly (Mar 24, 2009)

I like it  I didn't know about it, that's prob 'cos it wasn't on this site until now


----------



## underitall (Mar 24, 2009)

Great Explore...
Is that the one that was on BBC's "Coast"?
Either way, looks a great explore, not to keen on that tight part though, looks like its been filled in with concrete...?
Nice work getting down there, thanks for sharing.
Tom.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 24, 2009)

Excellent stuff !! Yet another thing to put on my to do list when in Dover/Folkestone.Many thanks for the Gen !!!


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 24, 2009)

id seen it reported on other forums, the old skool graff is good


----------



## Maniac (Mar 24, 2009)

underitall said:


> Great Explore...
> Is that the one that was on BBC's "Coast"?
> Either way, looks a great explore, not to keen on that tight part though, looks like its been filled in with concrete...?
> Nice work getting down there, thanks for sharing.
> Tom.



I believe it was featured on that program, although I've not seen it myself, I'm going by what I've heard. The tight part isn't too bad, it's about 3ft high, easy enough to crawl through. It's only where it's been reinforced to take the weight of the mainline railway above it, that bit is in the audit anyway, not the tunnel its self. 

I will add that you can't access this now, when we went it was quite by chance that someone had broken the lock off so it was open, but it's since been locked up good and proper with a decent lock, so no chance if you havn't got the key. 

Maniac.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 24, 2009)

I hadn't heard of this either. I actually find it a bit scary. Normally I'm okay about being or seeing pics from underground, but this one's odd. 
Cool, though!


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 24, 2009)

The late 19th century plans for the channel tunnel were proposed by Edward Watkin, who had the idea of running trains from either Liverpool or Manchester to Paris. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Watkin


----------



## Kaputnik (Mar 24, 2009)

Great to see these pics, i remember seeing it on the brilliant 'Coast' series, and i'm sure there was mention of pressure on the powers that be at the time from the equivalent of todays Daily Mail and Sun readers to stop the project to link with France, they showed the same original graffiti too in the programme.


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 25, 2009)

Great pics - I've always wanted to do this one. I'm assuming the tide was out when you went!


----------



## Maniac (Mar 25, 2009)

godzilla73 said:


> Great pics - I've always wanted to do this one. I'm assuming the tide was out when you went!



The bit of the tunnel you can explore is above the waterline, and the water that floods the tunnel further in is not tidal, it sits at the same level regardless of the tide.  

Maniac


----------



## godzilla73 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmmm - thats interesting. Its clear that access is not what I thought it was. Could you PM me some info? I'd be ever so grateful!!!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 26, 2009)

Most historic -good effort matey 

Sounds like it was well-timed too!


----------



## DogRecon (Mar 28, 2009)

Remember hearing stories about this as a kid, but had always assumed that they had filled in the old workings. Great find, well documented. Top Dog.


----------



## **Mudlark** (Mar 28, 2009)

Thats very cool, i love the way you lit the bore hole up at one end, made it look a bit like a giant cigarette.....


----------

